# Independence Bowl at Keystone question



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

From what I remember it should just plop you right back out in the outback.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> From what I remember it should just plop you right back out in the outback.


I think you are thinking of the North and South bowls. They have the $5 cat rides to take you up there then you can hike a bit from there and it all gets you down to the lifts eventually. The Independence bowl is on top of the 'front' mountain and it is only accessible via hike or a $250 cat tour. I think Keystone added it to their resort a year or two ago. It sounds like there should be plenty of good snow there but once you ski down there is no lift to get back up. Instead of hiking the 700 vertical feet back up, I wonder if there is a way to continue skiing down to rejoin the trails.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No I wasn't thinking of those I know which one you're thinking of and I thought you go down then traverse out. Either way I don't know why you would do that bowl it doesn't get that good of snowfall.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Its a bit of a PITA to get there so I figured limited people = better snow. Plus it's one of the few places in Keystone that I haven't been. There are a few videos of people riding Independence on youtube and it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

The bowls aren't that good since Sunday, at least the ones I've been to (Copper, Key, Breck). Went last Friday and Saturday and it was still fine. Must have got rained out Saturday evening coz by Sunday there was a good layer of crusty snow/ice mix.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Is it snowing hard over in Dillon right now? According to weather underground it's snowing at 2 inches per hour at times at Key and its supposed to continue all through the day tomorrow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I can see the stars at my house in Breck.


----------

